

Dark Reign 2 Open Sourced - nicolas55ar
http://code.google.com/p/darkreign2/

======
kbok_
I spoke with the repo's owner. It's actually a leak. Contribute at your own
risk :)

~~~
jonny_eh
So why is Google still hosting it?

------
aw3c2
2011.

A leak as kbok_ mentions.

SVN contains a copy of the full game. Copyright violation #2.

------
cicloid
This should be the final destination of abandonware. Becoming open source and
nurturing the next generation of game developers.

~~~
megrimlock
Id Software has been an inspiring example here, open-sourcing several
historically significant game engines. <https://github.com/id-Software/>

However, they typically don't include the full game data; you have to use them
with data from the free trial versions or contributed by the public mod
community (something else Id really helped foster). Does anyone know if this
is necessary for them to retain rights to the IP?

------
acabal
Nostalgia! I absolutely loved the soundtrack to this game.

~~~
Auguste
Definitely. The original CD-ROM version contained regular CD audio tracks, so
it's easy to rip. It's been in my collection for years.

------
ChuckMcM
I enjoyed the original from the Studio in Australia, wish they could open
source that engine.

------
grogenaut
They want multiplayer added. Is the thing even setup to handle multiplayer? Eg
can the RNG's be synced? Are things determanistic? It looks like a RTS, are
there fast rounds that you can sync on?

~~~
heimidal
The game already has multiplayer. The issue is that the servers were taken
down years ago. I think their goal is to create a new server for the game.

------
synchronise
If there are legal issues with this code, would it be possible to remove the
proprietary parts but still keep the game hosted under the LGPL?

------
Paul_S
The upload has been made last year - what's the news?

